# Retained kid opinions



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I didn't want to hijack the other member's thread that needs help.

What is the longest you have heard of a doe with a retained kid in her still being alive? Last year, my first kidding season, Blanch my Saanen kidded a doeling and seemed to be done. I never checked. Just assumed she was done because she didn't seem to be having anymore contractions etc. At about (my memory a little fuzzy) 12 hours she seemed to be pushing again. It was all new to me... I figured if there was another one in there, she could push it out. At 24 hours she was quite sick. At 36 hours she was deathly ill. I had the vet out and it was a horror show that you hate to talk about type of thing. Dead baby rotting and coming out in pieces. Cervix was already closing down according to vet. We saved Blanch and she successfully bred and kidded this year. Based on this experience, I figured if a doe was retaining a dead kid, it would kill her in a matter of days if nothing was done about it. Maybe I'm wrong about that. What are your guy's experiences with this?


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

The acids from the dead kid will make the doe very very sick and could (will?) kill her. It is a very dangerous situation for the doe. If they do have a retained kid I'd either try to pull it out myself or call a vet.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

EmmaDipstik said:


> The acids from the dead kid will make the doe very very sick and could (will?) kill her. It is a very dangerous situation for the doe. If they do have a retained kid I'd either try to pull it out myself or call a vet.


I would too and the sooner the better, but we run up against people asking for help and the "does she still have one in her" question comes up. I was wondering if after a certain amount of days post kidding if that could be answered as "most likely not" if the doe was still alive. I'm quite sure in the case of my doe, she'd have been dead at three days. I don't know the answer. It's not a trick.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A couple years ago one had bloody string. I finally had to go in. Pulled two DOAs, 21 lb total so I didnt check for more.
NOTE: ALWAYS check for more when you pull dead kids!! 
The next morning she was laying there with another bubble. Oh dear Lord. The stench was awful, hair was coming off the corpse as I tried to get a hold of it.
Doe lived with plenty antibiotics.
eta This one is titled "The Worst Kidding Ever"

Another time I went to help a friend. I dont recall if I posted about it here.
Doe presented empty bubble about 3 hrs before we got there. 
First kid breech but lived. 2nd kid dead preemie.
Several hrs had passed from time of bubble & fishing these two out.
Way down in the basement was #3.
I said, "There's one more in here but it's probably dead."
There was a great burst of fluids as I got hold of it & brought it out but she was alive!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We had one experienced doe this year who delivered twins around 5pm. She usually has trips or quads.
Went fishin for more couldnt feel anything.
At 8pm feeding everything was fine.
Sometime after that she had #3 all clean & by next am.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I had an Alpine who kidded when i was in the hospital. Produced live twins. Cervix closed by the time I got home. 

Next year she bred. When it was time to kid she had problems, like no dilation. Took to vet, got cervix open. 2 dead kids and bones and teeth from a full term kid left over from the previous year. They can retain a body in some circumstances, but it leaves heavy scarring.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I only have 2 cases, the first was my first goat that ever tryed to kid here, I pulled a kid, it was bad!!!! I thought she was just sore after a hard pull, this was at 9 at night, by about 1 the next day she was dead. I wanted to figure out what was going on, if I tore her insides or what, cut her open and there was another kid. I had another doe that was in labor, after 14 hours the vet pulled one out, threw on the ground and he started to cough, he is now a year old  the other one, had to come out c section, was dead, but he was not normal so could have been dead for a while. But like in another post I replyed on, there was a cow that I think, If I recall right, was 3 days and still had a stuck calf and was still pushing away even though she was closed, but in my 5 years of goats I have learned a goat is nothing like a cow.


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok, after reading this thread I don't think I'll ever breed my goats again!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cheyenne life is chock full of risk. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. But we do the best we can no matter what.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yiks....Been doing goats a long time and never (knock on wood) experienced such a thing. I have olny had to go in all the way with Paige..our old Saanen..she pushed and pushed bless her heart..could not deliver, I went all the way in and got the doe... We had a boar go premature labor which our vet had to be removed...it was several weeks early ....we had a several babies born alive and hit the ground dead our first year...My vet explained the worms were dormant until the baby took a breath...killed them on the spot..so I mega wormed the rest of my prego moms and babies the minute their heads were out lol...saved the rest....this was all in our first year of goats! So here is a question on this subject...this doe we have been reading about kidded 5 days ago...I would assume she would have a smell, a fever and be off feed..did none of your ladies present in this way? sounds like the longest ever to hold on was three days..


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Cheyenne life is chock full of risk. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. But we do the best we can no matter what.


I know Nancy d, when the time comes 'ya do what ya gotta do', it's just that I'm such a sissy! I've never had to do anything like what you folks have been through and hope I never do! LOL


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

A friend of mine was called to help with the neighbors goat who was kidding. When she got there it had one healthy baby and the other was stuck. She said she tried to go in but her hand wouldnt fit. She had never done this before. They failed and called it a loss. Three full days later she kidded a HEALTHY kid! I still cant believe it but my husband saw the two live babies. CRAZY


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

that's amazing!!..


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

It is if mine go an hour I go fishing!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

lottsagoats said:


> I had an Alpine who kidded when i was in the hospital. Produced live twins. Cervix closed by the time I got home.
> Next year she bred. When it was time to kid she had problems, like no dilation. Took to vet, got cervix open. 2 dead kids and bones and teeth from a full term kid left over from the previous year. They can retain a body in some circumstances, but it leaves heavy scarring.


Wow.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

smshooter515 said:


> A friend of mine was called to help with the neighbors goat who was kidding. When she got there it had one healthy baby and the other was stuck. She said she tried to go in but her hand wouldnt fit. She had never done this before. They failed and called it a loss. Three full days later she kidded a HEALTHY kid! I still cant believe it but my husband saw the two live babies. CRAZY


Another Wow. I'm quite sure that would not work at my farm, but I do not doubt you. That one was alive the whole time though, so not exactly what we were talking about, but opens up a whole nother can of worms. Ha.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

After an hour? My doe pushed for two hours before I saw the twins in the same sack starting to come out. Maybe if I had gone fishing the smaller disadvantaged one would have made it. Maybe not.

I've got a lot to learn about goat birthing. I feel so lost!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Had a friends doe go into labor, not dilating. I had to pull the kid out (took FOREVER) and it was alive. I thought "oh she's done, she's not fat enough". Placenta did not come but I left anyway. 2 hours later we got a call that she had birthed a stillborn. I was so angry at myself for not thinking to check for another 
An hour after that we got another call. 3rd baby- Alive!!!!! It was pretty cool to see. Triplet does too  That middle one was a beauty, I was still sad about her, but at least the others were okay. They are now 5 weeks old and happy and healthy 
RULE: If a kid or placenta does NOT come 30 MINUTES after the last kid or water breaking-- GO IN!!!!!!!!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

I hope that my first kidding isn't bad. idk with my run of luck for the past ten years, I am going to have to plan for the worst, hope for the best. Thats always good to live by.


----------

